# Herb Dean-petition to get rid of him!



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Here are some of the terrible stoppages Herb Dean has done in the past to probably make you angry as heck:

UFC 42: Rich Franklin .vs. Evan Tanner- Stopped way too early. Evan Tanner is a good and respectful man but was sure as heck pissed when that fight was stopped way too early. It only took three punches for Herb to stop the fight on the ground by Tanner. Terrible. But Herb Dean reffed the fight a lot better in the rematch at UFC 53. Maybe because Tanner didn't want to get on the ground and be stopped like Herb Dean always does.

UFC 48: Frank Mir .vs. Tim Sylvia- Sylvias arm snapped in half but some people got pissed. Tim was looking to slam Mir but Herb stopped it in the process. Tim wanted to continue but his arm broke completely in half. You have to give Herb some credit before the fight got out of hand.

Ultimate Fight Night 3: Nate Quarry .vs. Pete Sell- You can thank Herb Dean for almost getting Quarry killed against Franklin. He definitely did not deserve a title shot after this match. It was stopped way too early. Only one punch on the ground and Herb intervened. Sell was undefeated but not after this fight. Due to Herb Dean you will catch Sell delivering ass woopings on the Ultimate Fighter 4.

UFC 61: Tito Ortiz .vs. Ken Shamrock 2- Some people thought it was a good stoppage, others did not. Me, I thought it was bad because Tito had to prove it more than in a minute. Shamrock was eating those elbows but could have eaten a thousand more like he did in the first fight. But no, Herb has to be the worst referee ever.

Vote in the poll if you want Herb Dean fired or not.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I dont have a prb with Herb. Plus i like his name :laugh:


----------



## ColossalCanadian (May 29, 2006)

uhhhh no, herb is a good ref and all the stoppages ive seen have been justified to say the least...


----------



## TheNerD (Jul 30, 2006)

better to stop a fight to early than to late. Every refre will get some bad stoppages in his carrere (after all, it is going very quickly in there).
But hearb dean is one of the quicker refrees to stop fights, but I don't think he deserves to be fired...


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

the man is doing his job and is looking out for the fighters health.. just becasue you disagree with him for doing so is no reason he should be fired... I'd rather a ref be stop a fight early in a questionable manner then wait until the fighter needs to be rushed to the hospital and its too late... I say Herb Good on ya...


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Whoever thinks Herb Dean's job is easy should go out and become a referee. Then you'll see how much fun it is!:cheeky4:


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

hmm seems like Rush is the only one so far who thinks his job is easy...


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't think being a referee is easy. But look at Big John. He is way better and puts more effort into his job. Maybe he has more experience but still. People don't appreciate matches being stopped early like Herb Dean does. He is the worst referee in the UFC and its pretty obvious.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Rush said:


> I don't think being a referee is easy. But look at Big John. He is way better and puts more effort into his job. Maybe he has more experience but still. People don't appreciate matches being stopped early like Herb Dean does. He is the worst referee in the UFC and its pretty obvious.


why because he has concerns about fighters saftey? true he may be a bit cautious as stated and all can most likely agree with that.. but that does not make him bad..


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Bwah...I guess it was a mistake to make this poll or I worded it wrong. It should have been titled "Dislike or like Herb Dean" not get him fired or not. Btu Big John is still the best referee ever!


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Rush said:


> Bwah...I guess it was a mistake to make this poll or I worded it wrong. It should have been titled "Dislike or like Herb Dean" not get him fired or not. Btu Big John is still the best referee ever!


I agree Big john is an excellent Ref.. one of the better ones around... the poll would be better if you had it as agree or disagree with his call


----------



## aubdoggy (Aug 12, 2006)

*It's a good enough point*

I was waiting for it to be a witch hunt, but some good empirical evidence was presented. Not enough to get him fired by any means, but next time maybe we get Mazzagata, or the real man BIG John doing a bout I just paid 40 bucks to see. Its fighting, Id rather see a beat down then a puss stoppage for 40 bucks. Maybe its the sadist in me. Even Dana acknowledged it was a questionable stoppage. Next time he'd get it right. And the Mir Sylvia fight is a bad example. Anytime a fighter has to have screws inserted to fix a submission break is a good indicator of a proper stoppage.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

aubdoggy said:


> I was waiting for it to be a witch hunt, but some good empirical evidence was presented. Not enough to get him fired by any means, but next time maybe we get Mazzagata, or the real man BIG John doing a bout I just paid 40 bucks to see. Its fighting, Id rather see a beat down then a puss stoppage for 40 bucks. Maybe its the sadist in me. Even Dana acknowledged it was a questionable stoppage. Next time he'd get it right. And the Mir Sylvia fight is a bad example. Anytime a fighter has to have screws inserted to fix a submission break is a good indicator of a proper stoppage.


actually the fight should be stopped just before that point.. no one wants to see a fighters caerer get ended.. but its an extremely hard call to make as every fighter cna withstand more then a different fighter.. so its really the ref best judgement


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Herb stopped all of those fights at the right point, even though some people think that he stopped the tanner/franklin fight early. All of those fights were going to be lopsided, except for Sylvia/Mir (*MAYBE*).


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

Big John and Herb should get it on for the top ref. position haha


----------



## steelshadow (Jul 30, 2006)

I agree with RUSH. Herb Dean IS the worst ref in UCF. I will even go one farther and say that he is the worst ref in all of the MMA world. He needs to get a job reffing for Vince McMann, at least then it would fit his peaceful and hollywood reffing style! Give him a script and put him in WWE, he would fit much better there.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

steelshadow said:


> I agree with RUSH. Herb Dean IS the worst ref in UCF. I will even go one farther and say that he is the worst ref in all of the MMA world. He needs to get a job reffing for Vince McMann, at least then it would fit his peaceful and hollywood reffing style! Give him a script and put him in WWE, he would fit much better there.


As a MMA fan you may not agree with some of the decisions Herb Dean made! Herb Dean is not there to please the fans, that's the fighters job. His job is to oversee the match with the fighters best interest in mind.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

TRue that, plus the Polls dont lie


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Well some people pay 40 bucks to see a big knockout or a gruesome fight the way John McCarthy stops them not the way Herb Dean stops them in two seconds. Plus some of us have a list of favourite fighters, we don't like our favourite fighters being stopped shortly and robbed.


----------



## ColossalCanadian (May 29, 2006)

Rush said:


> Well some people pay 40 bucks to see a big knockout or a gruesome fight the way John McCarthy stops them not the way Herb Dean stops them in two seconds. Plus some of us have a list of favourite fighters, we don't like our favourite fighters being stopped shortly and robbed.


nobody was robbed...and I pay my 40 bucks to watch good fights, whether they are tkos in 15 seconds or decision i dont care, but if there is a bad fight i dont blame the ref but the fighters


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

You're a tool. 

Tim Sylvia would not be HVW champion today if it wasnt for that stoppage , Herb Dean saved Big Tims career ( if you dont believe do some research , after it was all said and done, Sylvia thanked Herb Dean for the stoppage and said himself he saved him from having permanet damage) Sooo how do you use that as an example to why Herb should get fired ? 

He also sparred Shammy's career & face with his stopage at 61.

The only questionable stoppage was the Quarry and Sell fight. Shit cut Herb some slack , these refs have 2 fighters lives basically on the line everytime they do there job. Herb Dean is a good ref and also has balls (fighting Joe Riggs)


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Just because Herb Dean has made poor stoppages doesn't mean you have to call someone a tool. Everyone has different opinions about Herb. Some people pay 40 bucks to see vicious submissions, huge knockouts, bloody fights, they way John McCarthy refs his matches not the way Herb does.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Like i said before. In the shamrock fight the rules clearly state protect yourself at all times. Not take 5 elbows to the face. All those who think herb stopped it to early take five elbows from tito to the face not have the fight stopped then take 10 more till your really injured. Maybe lose sight in one of your eyes. Need surgery. He protects the fighter's. While everyone wants to see blood and gore if you enjoy watching fighter's you have to protect them. No disrespect but look at some old boxers. We don't want our fighter's hurt. Herb does a good job.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

moldy said:


> Like i said before. In the shamrock fight the rules clearly state protect yourself at all times. Not take 5 elbows to the face. All those who think herb stopped it to early take five elbows from tito to the face not have the fight stopped then take 10 more till your really injured. Maybe lose sight in one of your eyes. Need surgery. He protects the fighter's. While everyone wants to see blood and gore if you enjoy watching fighter's you have to protect them. No disrespect but look at some old boxers. We don't want our fighter's hurt. Herb does a good job.


Exactly! Ref's like Herb Dean are the reason why there has been no death in the UFC for 12 years.


----------

